# Sleepy kitty



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A few snaps of my little sleeping beauty.



















and then he had an argument with Book and his perfect little face was marred.....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

the middle picture :luv


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the last one, but how did he get the scratch on his nose.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Sweet sweet MowMow, such a pretty boy. Book really got him good across the nose....ouch!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

jusjim said:


> I like the last one, but how did he get the scratch on his nose.


He was giving his brother the beatdown and Book isn't careful about his claws. When MowMow smacks him around he's VERY careful not to use them but Book just lets them rip (literally).

Right after it happened Book got his nails trimmed WAY back and no amount of crying on his part (and there was a LOT of crying) got him lenience.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Aww. How cute! His poor nosey, though. How old is Book? If he's younger, I'm assuming he'll adjust and eventually use less claw with playing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's a year old and not likely to learn otherwise anytime soon. He seems to be trying to assert his dominance a bit around the house but all he gets for his efforts is to be humped by his brother..... or yelled at by me.

I just keep his nails short to minimize damage and deal with him day by day.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Something that came to mind was, I've heard about claw caps (I think that's what they were called), and from my understanding it's made of something non-toxic to cats, and vets can put them on for you. I read that they last a month or so, but sometimes upto a few months on strictly house cats. That could be something to try on the front claws. This may be useless info - not sure. I just thought I'd mention it, since it seems to be more of a dominance type of thing, rather than kitten type of thing.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh, sweet Mow Mow!!!

he's such the strong silent type. :smile:


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He's still gorgeous... even with a scratched nose. He does look like he's feeling thoroughly sorry for himself in that last picture though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He really was. I imagine his little face stung like crazy. I spent two days pampering him.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My poor baby!!! I love the first two pics though.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor boo-boo kitty. Here's a virtual kiss for his nose.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

awww


----------

